# timed link (as opposed to a click-text link) html code



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

i wanted to know if theres a way to time link one page to another. like some pages that say "if this page doesn't take you to the desired page in 10secs, click here"

also how do i limit the # of a certain item my customer can purchase?

thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> i wanted to know if theres a way to time link one page to another. like some pages that say "if this page doesn't take you to the desired page in 10secs, click here"


Can you explain more about what you're trying to do? I'm sure there's a solution, but I want to make sure I'm giving you the right info 



> also how do i limit the # of a certain item my customer can purchase?


That would be a function of your shopping cart software.


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

when you come to my site you will see an image then after say 3 secs, you will be automatically transfered to the homepage/store.

also where in cube cart can i find/edit the restriction on how many of a certain product can be bought by a customer?


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Try adding the below code to your head tags

<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="10;index.html"/>

Change the 10 to however many seconds you want it to change after. Change index.html to whatever page you want it to forward to.


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

i've got to give that a shot, thanks eric


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

actually, another question eric, how do to control how the first page transitions into to the next. for instance some when you exit some sites, the page becomes more transparent until the page disappears completely. OR some become pixelated and pixels start to disappear over a given period of time till nothing remains.

hope that was clear.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, these are called page transitions. Follow this link for more information:

A Simple Guide To HTML - Page Transitions

Note that these options are not supported by all browsers. I hope this helps, though!


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

didnt knw they dont work on netscape, i guess i'll have to pass on that. thanks though


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

The page transitions are kind of annoying for visitors as well.


----------

